
Huawei trying to sell its 5G patents to a Western buyer - phowat
https://www.insider.com/huawei-wants-sell-5g-patents-get-round-trump-2019-9
======
bradknowles
Hmm. I wonder what would happen if Apple bought them and then really put the
screws to Qualcomm?

